# The term schizophrenia should be abolished??



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

*The term schizophrenia should be abolished??*​
yes330.00%no770.00%


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/6033013.stm

Any thoughts?????

do you agree with this idea of scrapping the term scitzophenia or do you disagree with the proposal????

Personally I think it should stay as it is, and even if it was changed eventually doctors would have to come up for alternate names, which could potentially create complex and maybe uneccerserry (imo) sub diagnoises? I mean it is just a label, people are more than labels true, but I would say the term scitzophenia is needed for helping to diagnoze a group of symptoms under one distinct heading.


----------

